# Carbon Marine: Yeti Coolers and Flatsboard Dealer



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Carbon Marine: Yeti Coolers and Flatsboard Dea*

flatsboard ????





PS, Joe, thanks for the Table, it was a HUGE hit at the tournament! Thank You again.
Walt


----------



## skydiver77 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Carbon Marine: Yeti Coolers and Flatsboard Dea*

Keep us posted on the next sea trial of the flatsboard. How do they compare to the flats stalker? I love the idea of a small poling boat.


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Drew called me today to go to the next step. I have been slammed trying to fill orders and get my new CNC to my shop. What a challenge. I will reply back after I get the CNC here and running.

Float Shallower,
Joe
Cm


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

Joe ,what kind of cnc did you get??Is it a vmc or turning center???Just curious as I have a sickness for servo moters!


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

I bought a Warthog CNC UB400 48x96 work surface with closed loop steppers (they had a new servos to "experiment with" and I am not one to that). I opted for an 8 foot sidewinder indexer in addition for shaping my mandrels and vacuum hold down for my main cutting surface. In the grand world of CNCs, my machine is considered entry level eventhough by the time I get it to my door I will have almost $30,000 invested. I will pick it up June 20 after 2 days of hands-on training in Chattanooga.

As you know an enterprise CNC is easily $200K. I will get that one if a few years . Most of my cuttting is FRP and I am not running it 24x7. I should get 5-6 years out of it easily. Cheaper that hiring a staff and much more reliable. I bought the non-drinking model (That is a joke).

Float Shallower,
Joe
Cm


----------

